# Not So Ordinary Ordinary Bike



## Clockwork Bikes (Jun 17, 2006)

My wife got me the greatest birthday present ever--a 53" rim and tire for an ordinary bike.
I'll have to order the spokes (620mm 14g, 5 cross!) but I'll be able to make the rest.

Here's the start:


----------



## Crispy01 (May 4, 2011)

Wow, that looks like fun. You are definitely no someone who wants to sit on there bum and watch the world go by.
Is it going to be like a Penny Farthing, do you have any drawings?


----------



## Crispy01 (May 4, 2011)

lol the cat knows where it is safe.


----------



## 18bikes (Jan 15, 2007)

what have you used to base your geometry from? I've got an idea for a 29er based penny farthing but I'm not sure how to come up with a head angle. Proper size pennies are very steep but must end up with a fairly normal trail figure (I've not worked anything out to confirm this though) so this makes me think that going for a fairly 'normal' 29er head angle would be a fairly sensible bet. 

Looks really cool though, can't wait to see it finished

Matt


----------



## j-ro (Feb 21, 2009)

You rock Joel.

I'm glad you use your powers for good and not evil....


----------



## Clockwork Bikes (Jun 17, 2006)

Crispy01 said:


> lol the cat knows where it is safe.


He's deburring his claws.



18bikes said:


> what have you used to base your geometry from? I've got an idea for a 29er based penny farthing but I'm not sure how to come up with a head angle. Proper size pennies are very steep but must end up with a fairly normal trail figure (I've not worked anything out to confirm this though) so this makes me think that going for a fairly 'normal' 29er head angle would be a fairly sensible bet.
> 
> Looks really cool though, can't wait to see it finished
> 
> Matt


I pulled it off some pics I found online. The HTA is 84 and the rake is 0. I get 3" of trail just through the wheel size and HTA.

Thanks, Joel


----------



## Rody (Sep 10, 2005)

Too cool Joel, a penny has been on my to do list for many years, but alas, don't make no money building for yourself 

Looking forward to the finished product...gonna hop it up with some styling paint or go traditional dark colors?

cheers,

rody


----------



## Clockwork Bikes (Jun 17, 2006)

Rody said:


> Too cool Joel, a penny has been on my to do list for many years, but alas, don't make no money building for yourself
> 
> Looking forward to the finished product...gonna hop it up with some styling paint or go traditional dark colors?
> 
> ...


Thanks, it'll just be black. I will use some modern components, though, like a 1.125" threadless headset and road caliper brake.

More pics: Ordinary Bike - a set on Flickr

Rear foot peg:


----------



## DWF (Jan 12, 2004)

Joel that's awesome! Where'd your wife find the wheel?


----------



## pvd (Jan 4, 2006)

Very cool. I'm hoping to make one someday as well.


----------



## Clockwork Bikes (Jun 17, 2006)

DWF said:


> Joel that's awesome! Where'd your wife find the wheel?


The rim and tire came from Paul Rust at Rocky Mountain High Wheels | Penny Farthing Bicylces | Ordinary Bikes | Old Time Bikes | Machine Shop

I believe he buys straight rim stock and rolls them himself. I just ordered spokes from him as well. They're 14g stainless and I'm curious to see what the ends look like. I'm guessing he buys stock from DT or Wheelsmith and cuts and rolls threads. We'll see.

Thanks, Joel


----------



## DWF (Jan 12, 2004)

Clockwork Bikes said:


> The rim and tire came from Paul Rust at Rocky Mountain High Wheels | Penny Farthing Bicylces | Ordinary Bikes | Old Time Bikes | Machine Shop
> 
> I believe he buys straight rim stock and rolls them himself. I just ordered spokes from him as well. They're 14g stainless and I'm curious to see what the ends look like. I'm guessing he buys stock from DT or Wheelsmith and cuts and rolls threads. We'll see.
> 
> Thanks, Joel


Oh, for some reason I had the impression she'd scored an original/antique wheel. Funny thin about that link is that I have the frame of one of those (complete with busted fork) hanging in my shed.


----------



## marks_bike (Aug 22, 2006)

Any update on this Joel?


----------



## Clockwork Bikes (Jun 17, 2006)

I'm in a holding pattern until I get the hub back from the painter. I'll then be able to build the front wheel, then fork, than frame. I've even got my giant truing stand ready.


----------



## David C (May 25, 2011)

Clockwork Bikes said:


> I've even got my giant truing stand ready.




I like it.


----------



## Clockwork Bikes (Jun 17, 2006)

Big ass truing stand! And Flickr: Joel Greenblatt | Clockwork Bikes' Photostream


----------



## mbeardsl (Sep 9, 2009)

Clockwork Bikes said:


> The rim and tire came from Paul Rust at Rocky Mountain High Wheels | Penny Farthing Bicylces | Ordinary Bikes | Old Time Bikes | Machine Shop
> 
> I believe he buys straight rim stock and rolls them himself. I just ordered spokes from him as well. They're 14g stainless and I'm curious to see what the ends look like. I'm guessing he buys stock from DT or Wheelsmith and cuts and rolls threads. We'll see.
> 
> Thanks, Joel


Velocity actually hand rolls these rims for him in very small batches (think he said 12).


----------



## marks_bike (Aug 22, 2006)

Man, that's awesome! How many spokes is that?


----------



## Clockwork Bikes (Jun 17, 2006)

marks_bike said:


> Man, that's awesome! How man spokes is that?


72 spokes, 14g x 620mm, 5-cross.


----------



## 18bikes (Jan 15, 2007)

I know it doesn't really matter, but just out of interest, how much does it weigh?

Matt


----------



## Clockwork Bikes (Jun 17, 2006)

18bikes said:


> I know it doesn't really matter, but just out of interest, how much does it weigh?
> 
> Matt


9.7 lbs. with the tire.


----------



## einreb (Nov 5, 2010)

Don't hesitate to post more pictures, design info, rambling thoughts on the project, etc.

Absolutely awesome project and very appreciative of you sharing it here..

-Bernie


----------



## wyatt79m (Mar 3, 2007)

Awesome


----------



## Clockwork Bikes (Jun 17, 2006)

The fork is done (720mm axle to crown). Start here: Ordinary Fork | Flickr - Photo Sharing!


----------



## 3wfab (Aug 1, 2010)

straight from Wikipedia but I love this... " _Riders coasting down hills often took their feet off the pedals and put them over the tops of the handlebars, so they would be pitched off feet-first instead of head-first_ "

This thing has got to be a blast to ride. Looking forward to the ride report-


----------



## shandcycles (Jan 15, 2008)

have you seen this:


----------



## TLKD (Mar 29, 2010)

Unreal !!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Clockwork Bikes (Jun 17, 2006)

3wfab said:


> straight from Wikipedia but I love this... " _Riders coasting down hills often took their feet off the pedals and put them over the tops of the handlebars, so they would be pitched off feet-first instead of head-first_ "
> 
> This thing has got to be a blast to ride. Looking forward to the ride report-


I guess the next iteration of bicycles were called "safety bicycles" for a reason.


----------



## Clockwork Bikes (Jun 17, 2006)

Things are proceeding slowly. I've got the whole frame done but it lacks paint. That should happen when I'm back in Mpls. in a few weeks.

I took it for it's maiden voyage last night and was really surprised at how hard it was to ride. Completely counter-intuitive. Every time you pedal you have to counter-act the steering some how. I've got a long way to go, it's like being 4-years-old and leaning to ride a two-wheeler again.


----------



## marks_bike (Aug 22, 2006)

That's awesome! Nice work. --Mark


----------



## j.m. (Mar 13, 2011)

How did you join those two tubes? Looks like they are just welded together... Is there a sleeve on the inside?


----------



## Clockwork Bikes (Jun 17, 2006)

The headtube and segment behind it are 37mm headtube stock. The "backbone" is capped and made from 1.25" x .065" 4130. They are all just fillet brazed together with a bit more bronze than normal.


----------



## Clockwork Bikes (Jun 17, 2006)

Finally finished!

53" front wheel, 20" rear wheel.
85* headtube, 36" wheelbase.
27 lbs.

More pics here: Ordinary Bike - a set on Flickr

I'll get some pics of me ridding it tomorrow when my wife is home.





































-Joel


----------



## marks_bike (Aug 22, 2006)

Awesome!


----------



## todwil (Feb 1, 2007)

*Dam!!!!!!*

Nicely done just beautiful....Is it hard to ride for the first time?


----------



## Clockwork Bikes (Jun 17, 2006)

The front tire is solid rubber with a single wire core to tie the seam together.

It took me 3 rides to really get the hang of it. I thought it would be easy but it's not like any other bike. Since the pedals are attached to the wheel it wants to turn with every power stroke. This make accelerating and going up hill very hard. I haven't dared try it yet, but I imagine it rules out no handed riding.

Thanks, Joel


----------



## marks_bike (Aug 22, 2006)

Are they solid tires? 

Man, I'm sure I'd hurt myself on that thing.


----------



## Clockwork Bikes (Jun 17, 2006)

*Video*

Now with video: Ordinary Bike Video | Flickr - Photo Sharing!










-Joel


----------



## TLKD (Mar 29, 2010)

DOPE !!! Very nice !!!


----------



## David C (May 25, 2011)

That was epic :thumbsup:


----------



## modifier (May 11, 2007)

Good thing you had some nickers on hand 

Nice looking bike. I road one once for about 30 seconds. Things happen slowly and turning is large. I had to ride over some broken sidewalk and down a small curb to get turned back around and was praying that the front wheel didn't stick because it was going to be a long way down with the bars really in the way of making it graceful. Pretty much a scary ride. Like someone said, I can see why the next generation were called safety bicycles.

How the learning curve going? Has if become fun yet? Gone down any hills yet? Up?


----------



## Blaster1200 (Feb 20, 2004)

Very nice! Well done!


----------



## MDEnvEngr (Mar 11, 2004)

Now that is cool! How did you come up with the head angle? I wouldn't even know where to start! B


----------



## oldbikerider (Feb 8, 2009)

Joel,

That is fantastic!

I've been watching this thread with great interest because I've been hatching a plan to build one myself. Seeing your build has brought that plan one step closer for me.

How do you find having only that rear brake? A 53 inch gear should be good for some muscle braking, but how much does the steer/pedal coupling limit front wheel braking?

Does the big wheel move much with fork flex? That nice fine gap to the frame tube looks a little scary.

Would you do anything different in hind-sight?

What I really like about your build is that you've used some modern ideas such as a proper headset, rim brake, square taper cranks etc., but the bike still looks traditional. The black and silver color scheme to me is perfect also.

Well done, and thanks for posting the build.

Graham.


----------



## Clockwork Bikes (Jun 17, 2006)

oldbikerider said:


> Joel,
> 
> That is fantastic!
> 
> ...


The rear brake doesn't do much. If I want more braking power I'll stand on the rear peg. Using the pedals to slow down is okay but one cannot apply too much force since this will turn the wheel.

The tire clearance is a necessity to get the saddle as close as possible to the crank since the wheel size is maximized based on your inseam.

Thanks, Joel


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

I want one.


----------



## Feldybikes (Feb 17, 2004)

Nice tweed!

(and nice bike, too :thumbsup


----------



## Yogii (Jun 5, 2008)

Wear a helmet! It is a long way down........

now you know why the safety bicycle was invented...


----------



## jimbslim (Feb 5, 2011)

*big wheel*

Wow. I never knew there was such a following for building big wheels bikes


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 21, 2006)

Wow, that is cool! I believe you when you say it`s tough to ride. For the sake of perspective, what size is the rear wheel?


----------



## Clockwork Bikes (Jun 17, 2006)

rodar y rodar said:


> wow, that is cool! I believe you when you say it`s tough to ride. For the sake of perspective, what size is the rear wheel?


20"


----------



## DieTheVillain (Oct 1, 2011)

very nice bike i wouldn't mind making myself one of these one day.


----------

